# Sage BE cleaning insert changed to - nohole - any views



## etaf (Jun 2, 2017)

I have had a Sage Barista Express for a few years and recently had a fault - at £200 to repair / refurbish , I decided to purchase a new one.
However, the small cleaning insert nolonger has a hole in , and so NO cleaner comes out of the portafilter 

I used to monitor this colour and see if how brown the water in the jug was , sometimes use a 2nd tablet and clean the machine twice 

I thought a manufacturing fault , and I spoke to sage and they said it had changed and if i wanted to put a hole in the insert i could 

Anyone have any views whether this makes a difference to the clean, I assume it does, other wise why would sage change - OR maybe its Breville thats changed it 

anyway - just surprised you dont get the wash through and with just the backfill and at the full pressure , maybe overload the internals , but does it clean better ?

thanks


----------

